# I went shopping for...but bought instead



## Neeney

This game is kinda fun.  You say you went to the store to buy what the last person bought, but you buy something else instead.

Such as...

I went shopping for wool socks, but bought a sheep instead.

The next person will start with "I went shopping for a sheep, but bought ________ instead."


----------



## pdswife

so...

I went shopping for a sheep but bought a blanket instead


----------



## buckytom

i went shopping for a sheep, and they took out all of the innards.

so i got a sweater... 

bah dum dum.

crash.


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Bucky..you also got some dang good dinner!


----------



## buckytom

lol, yes i did.

ok, i went shopping for a blanket, but it got all wet and i ended up a site moderator...


kidding! i'm just kidding!

and i'm sorry, neeney. not trying to kill your thread. maybe one of the wet blankets, umm, moderaters or prolific posters could pick this up...


----------



## LPBeier

I went to the store to get a moderator and ended up with a cuddly teddy bear instead.

(how's that Bucky T? Did I save your B**T?)


----------



## buckytom

phew.

move along folks, nothin to see here...


----------



## Neeney

LPBeier said:


> I went to the store to get a moderator and ended up with a cuddly teddy bear instead.
> 
> (how's that Bucky T? Did I save your B**T?)



Too funny!  You guys crack me up 

I went shopping for a cuddly teddy bear, and bought a bear's rug instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I like this game!

I went to the story to buy a bear's rug but ended up with a wig instead.


----------



## buckytom

i went to the store to buy a whig, but i got a tory instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a tory but got a spelling book instead (hehehehe!!!  and I do know what a tory is)


----------



## Toots

I went to the story to buy a tory but I got a pound of tea instead


----------



## kitchenelf

Please disregard this post as being part of the game - it's just a little side note!!!  That's bucky on the left and me on the right:


----------



## LPBeier

I went to the store for a spelling book and a pound of tea and ended up with Alphabet Soup instead.

Love it KE!


----------



## Neeney

LPBeier said:


> I went to the store for a spelling book and a pound of tea and ended up with Alphabet Soup instead.
> 
> Love it KE!



You've got the total jist of this game, LOL!

I went shopping for Alphabet Soup and bought a Crock Pot instead.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Neeney for starting this!

I went shoping for a Crock Pot and ended up with a Flower Pot instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a flower pot and endedup with dog food instead


----------



## buckytom

i went shopping for dog food, and ended up in the dog house, instead...


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a dog house and ended up with Bucky Tom instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a dog house and bought a greenhouse instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a greenhouse and ended up with green goddess salad dressing instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for green goddess dressing and bought a Zeus painting instead


----------



## kitchenelf

I went shopping for a Zeus painting and bought a pair of tennis shoes instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for tennis shoes and ended up with a racket instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a racket and ended up with ear plugs instead


----------



## sattie

I went shopping for ear plugs and ended up with a box of kotex


----------



## buckytom

yeah, thanks sattie.

i went shopping for kotex, and had to buy a pair of balls instead.

umm, we might as well make them soccer balls, since if the first part is true, i might as well exaggerate.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for soccerballs and ended up with goals instead


----------



## sattie

I went shopping for goals and ended up with golf irons.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for irons and ended up with a few good steals instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went to the store to steal some irons but ended up buying a panini press instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a panini press put ended up with a news paper instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a newspaper but bought a bird cage instead.  (it will take a moment)


----------



## pdswife

nope..it didn't!

I went shopping for a bird cage and bought a boa instead
( think the movie THE BIRD CAGE)


----------



## LPBeier

(for mine, think....what is always joked about being on the bottom of a bird cage!)

I went shopping for a boa and bought a baby rattle instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a baby rattle and ended up with a baby instead !


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a baby (hope the CPS isn't reading this) and bought a puppy instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a puppy and bought a pet store instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for dog food at the pet store and bought a bird instead


----------



## LPBeier

Uh, Middie, where did the dog food come from?

I went shopping for a bird and bought a kite instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a kite and bought a key instead.

Barbara


----------



## middie

Uh, Middie, where did the dog food come from

From the pet store !

I went to buy keys but bought keychains instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went to buy keychains but bought lightbulbs instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for lightbulbs and bought plant bulbs instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for plant bulbs but bought a plant stand instead.

Barbara


----------



## middie

I went to buy a plant stand but bought a night stand instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a night stand but bought a hot dog stand instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went shopping for a hot dog stand and bought a Dachshund instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Dachshund and bought a Great Dane instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a Great Dane and bought Great Room furniture instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for guest room furniture and bought a cat bed instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a cat bed and bought a flower bed instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a flower bed but bought a bag of flour instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for flour but bought a daisy instead


----------



## texasgirl

I went shopping for Daisy and bought Minnie instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Mini and got a van instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a Van and bought a pair of tennis shoes instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I think I have already had tennis shoes!  oh well!

I went shopping for tennis shoes and ended up with ballet shoes instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for ballet shoes and got a tutu instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a tutu and bought a 4 Iron instead.

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

ok - maybe it's not enough coffee - how do you tie tutu and 4-iron together?

I went shopping for a 4-iron and bought and ironing board instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an ironing board and bought a dart board instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a dart board and bought a Dodge Dart instead.


----------



## Barbara L

kitchenelf said:


> ok - maybe it's not enough coffee - how do you tie tutu and 4-iron together?...


Okay, okay, I'm sick!  Just think 2, 2 (4 Iron).  LOL

I went shopping for a Dodge Dart and bought a dodge ball instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a dodge ball and bought a ball of yarn instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a ball of yarn and bought a book of fables instead (it's a tricky one, but you'll get it).


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:


> Okay, okay, I'm sick!  Just think 2, 2 (4 Iron).  LOL
> 
> I went shopping for a Dodge Dart and bought a dodge ball instead.
> 
> Barbara



...VERY cute!

I went shopping for a book of fables and bought a book of matches instead.  (yarn and fable I got )


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a book of matches and bought and electric fireplace instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for an electric fireplace and bought a fire iron instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a fire iron and bought a fire breathing dragon instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a fire breathing dragon and bought breath mints instead.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for breath mints and bought deodrant instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for deodorant and bought baby powder instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for baby powder and bought baking powder instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for baking powder and got gun powder instead!

HI guys! Mind if I join in??


----------



## Barbara L

Of course you can join in!

I went shopping for gun powder and bought a squirt gun instead.

Barbara


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a pool and bought a pool boy instead


----------



## jeninga75

I went shopping for a pool boy but bought 2 pool boys instead...


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for 2 pool boys and bought a fraternity instead!


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a fraternity and got a keg instead


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for a keg and got a pony instead


----------



## middie

Went shopping for a pony but got ended up with the pony express instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a pony express and bought an espresso instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for an espresso and bought a coffee bean instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a coffee bean and bought jelly beans instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a jelly beans and bought orange marmalade instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for orange marmalade and came home with orange juice instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for orange juice and came home with a juicer instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a juicer and bought a wine kit instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a wine kit and got a grape lollypop instead


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a grape lollypop and got a bald man instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a bald man and bought a bowling ball instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a bowling ball and bought a ping pong ball instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a ping pong ball and bought a tennis racket instead.


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for a tennis racket, and bought a meat rack instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a meat rack and bought some beef jerky instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for beef jerky but bought the DVD "The Jerk" instead.


----------



## LPBeier

(Oh, I am SOOO glad I didn't get the tennis racket for the third time! LOL!!)

I went shopping for "The Jerk" and bought a Jamaican cookbook instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a Jamaican cookbook and bought an Island instead!


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an island and bought a u-shaped kitchen instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for an island and bought a tropical drink instead ( it was all I could afford!)


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a tropical drink and bought a cola instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for cola and bought bourbon instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for bourbon but bought bonbons intead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for bonbons but bought a movie theater ticket instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a movie theater ticket but bought a movie camera instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a movie camera but bought a Hollywood Hunk instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a Hollywood Hunk and bought a Big Hunk candybar instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for a hollywood Hunk but bought a hunk o cheese instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a hunk of cheese and bought a cheese knife instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a cheese knife and bought a knife sharpener instead.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a knife sharpener and bought a nail file instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a nail file and got a pedicure instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a pedicure but bought toe socks instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for toe socks and bought a sock puppet instead!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a sock puppet but bought a block of cheese instead


----------



## Adillo303

We went shopping for hanging flower baskets and bought a pond kit instead.

(True Story)


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I am really lost here now!  What is game and what isn't?   LOL!!!

I went shopping for a sock puppet and bought a light socket instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a light socket and bought a nightlight instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a night light and bought a strobe light instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a strobe light and bought a light house instead!


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a light house and bought a rowboat instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a rowboat and bought the Love Boat instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for the Love Boat and bought a rubber duckie instead (ah geez, I crack myself up!)


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a rubber ducky and bought a tickle me elmo instead!


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a tickle me elmo and bought a feather duster (named Big Bird) instead ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a big bird but bought a humming bird instead


----------



## Neeney

That's was REALLY FUNNY Laurie!

I went shopping for a humming bird but bought a Hymnal instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a hymnal but bought a choir instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a choir but bought a robe instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a robe and bought slippers instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for slippers but bought a blanket instead.


----------



## miniman

I went sshopping for a blanket but bought a picnic instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a picnic but bought ants instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for ants but bought a farm instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a farm but bought a tractor instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a tractor but bought a farmer instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a farmer but bought a dale instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a dell and bought a well instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a dale and bought a chip instead.....(get it...chip and dale! and no I dont mean the dancers!!)


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a chip but bought a casino instead.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a chip and bought a pretzel instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a chip and bought a french fry instead.


----------



## deelady

uhhh which do I choose from??? lol


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a french fry and bought a fry daddy instead


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a fry daddy and got a sugar baby instead


----------



## Neeney

i went shopping for a sugar baby, and got a sugar daddy instead (woohoo ME!!!)


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a sugar daddy and got a lap dog instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a lap dog, but got a FULLY LOADED hot dog instead


----------



## pdswife

( I hope it wasn't the one the lady tripped over in the other game)

I went shopping for a hot dog but got a stuffed kitten instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a stuffed kitten and bought a hungry tiger instead.


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for a hungry tiger and bought a Tigger instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Tigger and got a piglet instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went shopping for Tigger and bought a kitten instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for Piglet and bought Baby Back Ribs instead.


----------



## LPBeier

You are cruel, woman!

I went shopping for baby back ribs and bought BBQ Sauce instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for BBQ sauce and bought....a salad instead


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for a salad and brought back a dressing gown instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a dressing gown and bought a bag of croûtons instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for some croutons and bought some bread instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for bread but bought some loaf pans instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for some loaf pans but brought home some pants instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for some pants and bought a house instead


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for a house and bought a plant instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a plant but bought a planetarium instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a planetarium but bought a Milkyway candy bar instead


----------



## LPBeier

Went shopping for a Milky Way candy bar but bought a gallon of chocolate milk instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a gallon of chocolate milk but bought a brown cow instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a brown cow but bought a black horse instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a black horse but bought a Ford Mustang instead.

Barbara


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a Ford Mustang and I kept it !!!!!!!! lmao

I went shopping for a Ford Mustang but got a Chevy Bronco instead
(that'll *NEVER* happen in real life btw)


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a Chevy Bronco but got a wild horse instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a wild horse but got wild strawberries instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping to buy wild strawberries but I bought strawberry-blonde hair dye instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for strawberry blond hair dye and bought a box of blondies (brown sugar brownies) instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a box of blondies but bought a Dagwood (sandwich) instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a dagwood and bought a dogwood plant instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a dowwood plant and bought a power plant instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a power plant but bought a gas company instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a gas company but bought a gas can instead


----------



## buckytom

i went shopping for a gas can, and bought porn instead.


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL... oh Bucky what would we do without you!!!????   Thank you for being you!

I went shopping for porn ( boy...I never said that before) and I bought a pair of handcuffs instead.....


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for handcuffs and bought a whip instead  WooHoo.  (don't be offended...only a game).


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a whip but bought some coolness instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for coolness but bought Fonzie instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for Fonzie, but bought A superman doll instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for superman and bought a hero sandwich instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a superman doll, but bought a chicken instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for Brill cream and a leather jacket and bought a pair of Chuck Taylors instead (sneakers)


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping to buy a pair of sneakers and bough a squeak toy instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a squeak toy and bought a dog bone instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a dog bone and bought a dog bed instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a dog bed and bought a pair of sheets instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a pair of sheets but bought a blanket instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a blanket but bought sausages and pancakes instead.


----------



## pdswife

lol!

Went shopping for pancakes and bought a griddle instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a griddle and bought a girdle instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a girdle and bought a sweat suit instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

Went shopping for a sweat suit and bought a bikini instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a bikini and bought a pool instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a pool and bought a hot tub instead.


----------



## Myop

I sent shopping for a hot tub but got deck furniture instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for deck furniture and bought a deck of cards instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a deck of cards and bought potato chips instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for potato chips and bought a expresso machine instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an espresso machine and bought a coffee shop instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a coffee shop but bought a yacht instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a coffee shop and bought a box of doughnuts instead


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a box of doughnuts and bought a police officer instead.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay!
I went looking for a police officer and got a german shepherd instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a German Shepard and bought an Irish Setter instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for an Irish Setter but bought an Irish Coffee instead.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

I went out to buy Irish coffee and bought a ticket to Ireland instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a ticket to Ireland but bought a lottery ticket instead.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

I went to buy a lottery ticket but bought some Willy Wonka Chocolate instead.


----------



## middie

I went to buy Willy Wonka Chocolate but got Nerds instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for Nerds but came home with a computer geek instead (it is okay folks I have been married to one for many years and was one myself!).


----------



## pdswife

lol... I like the NERD I'm married to...quite a lot!  lol

I went shopping for a geek and got a Greek instead.  ( ok, so my Geek is a Greek! )


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for a Greek and got an Israeli instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for an Israeli and bought an olive tree instead


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for an olive tree and bought a dove instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a dove and bought Ivory soap instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for Ivory soap and bought mud instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for mud and bought a cucumber mask instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a cucumber mask and bought a halloween mask instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a Halloween mask and bought a broom instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a broom and bought a dust buster instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for dust buster and bought a maid service instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a maid service and bought a butler instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a butler but bought asilver polish instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for silver polish and bought a snow plow instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a snow plow and bought a condo in Mexico instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a condo in Mexico and bought a hang glider instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a hang glider and bought a porch glider instead.


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for a porch glider and bought a sugar glider instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a sugar glider (?) and bought a sail boat instead.


----------



## pdswife

a sugar glider is a small little fuzzy animal.

I went shopping for a sailboat and bought a row boat instead


----------



## JustMeToo

Thank you pdswife.

I went shopping for a row boat and bought a yacht instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a yacht and bought the Love Boat instead.


----------



## jessicacarr

I went shopping for the Love Boat and bought a lemon instead!


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a lemon but bought a gin & tonic instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a gin and tonic and bought a bartender instead


----------



## jessicacarr

Shopping after Christmas is fun.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

What did you go shopping for?


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a bartender but bought a bar instead.


----------



## buckytom

i went shopping in a bar, and but got dresses for me, joev, and pacanis.

gw brought his own...


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for dresses but bought shoes instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for some shoes and bought some gloves instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for gloves and bought jeans instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for jeans and bought jelly beans instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for jelly beans and bought jumping beans instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for jumping beans and bought a bungy cord instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a bungy cord and bought a living will kit instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a living will and bought a plot instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oh my!

I went shopping for a plot and bought some bones instead!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for some bones but bought a dog instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a dog but bought a sled instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a sled and bought ice skates instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for ice skates and bought ice cubes instead!


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for ice cubes and bought ice cream instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for ice cream and bought a sorbet instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a sorbet and bought a frozen yogurt instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for some frozen yogurt but bought some frozen tundra instead.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for some frozen tundra but bought a glacier instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a glacier and bought Iceland instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for Iceland but bought Greenland instead


----------



## middie

I went to buy Greenland but I got green grapes instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went to buy green grapes but got green jelly beans instead.


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for green grapes but came home with white wine instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

PieSusan said:


> I went shopping for green grapes but came home with white wine instead.


 
 looks like we posted at the same time.


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for white wine but brought home white sugar instead


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for white sugar but brought home polar bear instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Polar Bear and bought an Irish Coffee instead.


----------



## vickie1388

I went shopping for a  Irish Coffee and bought a coffee mug instead.


----------



## radhuni

I went shopping for a coffee mug and bought a bucket instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a bucket but bought a mop instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a mop and bought a vacuum cleaner instead.


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for a vacuum cleaner and and hired a maid instead. (lol, I wish)


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a maid and bought a bought a dairy cow instead. (sorry, the 12 days of Christmas just danced in my head).


----------



## deelady

lol Funny Laurie!

I went shopping for a dairy cow and bought some Lactaid instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for Lactaid and bought Gatorade instead.


----------



## vickie1388

I went shopping for Gatorade and bought Pepsi instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for Pepsi and bought Pepto instead!


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for pepto and bought pepcid instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for pepcid but bought a Pilsner instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for pepcid but bought a banana split instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I think you skipped one LadyCook, but I will go..

I went shopping for a banana split but bought a rootbeer float instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

JustMeToo said:


> I think you skipped one LadyCook, but I will go..
> 
> I went shopping for a banana split but bought a rootbeer float instead.


 
You're right.    oops .


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a root beer float but bought a chocolate muffin instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a chocolate muffin but bought a muffin pan instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a muffin pan but bought a microplane instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a microplane and bought a Ginsu knife set instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a Ginsu knife and bought a coffee grinder instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a coffee grinder and bought a spice rack instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a spice rack and bought a dutch oven instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a dutch oven but bought a  convection oven instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a convection oven but bought a dishwasher instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went looking for a dishwasher and brought an Executive Chef home instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for an Executive Chef and came home with a Pastry Chef instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Pastry Chef and bought a dozen pastries instead.


----------



## Robo410

I went shopping for a dozen pastries but bought a dozen pizzas instead.


----------



## Erinny

I went shopping for a dozen pizzas but bought an Italian restaurant instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an Italian Restaurant and bought a Billy Joel CD instead
(Fans will know what I mean)


----------



## qmax

This one is not to play the game, but is true and sort of funny.

Two summers ago, my wife and I left the house one morning to shop for living room furniture and we came home with a BMW roadster.


----------



## Barbara L

qmax said:


> This one is not to play the game, but is true and sort of funny.
> 
> Two summers ago, my wife and I left the house one morning to shop for living room furniture and we came home with a BMW roadster.


How funny!

I went shopping for a Billy Joel CD but bought a bank CD instead.

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:


> How funny!
> 
> I went shopping for a Billy Joel CD but bought a bank CD instead.
> 
> Barbara



I went shopping for a bank CD and bought a mattress (to put my money under) instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a mattress and bought a futon instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a futon but got a new pillowtop mattress instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a pillow top mattress and bought a pillow instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a pillow and bought a sheet set instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a sheet set and bought sheet music instead.


----------



## Erinny

I went shopping for sheet music and bought a guitar instead.
I really did!


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a guitar and bought strings instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for string and bought wire instead


----------



## middie

I went shopping for wire but got thread instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for thread but bought yarn instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for yarn and bought spaghetti instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for spaghetti but bought ravioli instead.


----------



## Robo410

I went shopping for ravioli and bought a radio flyer instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a radio flyer and bought a sled instead


----------



## Erinny

I went shopping for a sled and bought a toboggan instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a toboggan and bought a cardboard box instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a cardboard box and bought umbrella instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy an umbrella but bought a Mai Tai instead.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a Mai Tai and bought a fruit salad instead


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a fruit salad and bought a lemon tree instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a lemon tree but bought Corona and Lime instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a corona & lime but bought a lemon spritzer instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a lemon spritzer but bought a perfume sprayer instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a perfume sprayer and bought a bug sprayer instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a bug sprayer but bought lady bugs instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a lady bug and bought a tattoo instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a tattoo and bought crayons instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for crayons but bought oils for painting instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for oil paint but bought Sharpies instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for sharpies but bought a fountain pen instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a fountain pen but got a fountain instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a fountain but bought a fondue pot instead.


----------



## Neeney

Hi Laurie!!!

I went shopping for a fondue pot but bought a stock pot instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shoppping for a stock pot but bought stock in Disney instead.


----------



## LPBeier

Hey Neeney, glad to see you back and that you had a chance to get away!

I went shopping for Disney stock and bought Mickey Mouse instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for Mickey Mouse but bought a mouse trap instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a mouse trap but bought a pet mouse instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a pet mouse but bought a house instead.

(just for the record, I am so totally terrified of rodents I wouldn't be shopping for one!)


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a house but bought a car instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a car but bought a bar instead


----------



## Robo410

I went shopping for a bar, but bought a bar of soap instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a Bar but bought a case of wine instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a case of wine and bought a basket of grapes instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a basket of grapes and bought a corkscrew instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a corkscrew and bought a rollercoster instead


----------



## miniman

A bit extravagent pdswife.

I went shopping for a roller coaster and bought a theme park instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a theme park and bought a theme notebook instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a notebook but bought a pencil instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a theme park and bought a video game intead


----------



## deelady

wow you guys are fast!!! lol


----------



## JustMeToo

Continue.....Shopping for a pencil.............


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a pencil and bought a computer instead


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for a computer and bought a calculator instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a calculator and bought an abacus instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for an abacus and bought a Chineseman instead


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a Chinese man and bought Chinese takeout instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for chinese takeout and got pizza instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for pizza and got a sub sandwich instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a sub sandwich but  bought a stromboli instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a stromboli but bought a volcano instead.


----------



## Robo410

I went shopping for a volcano but bought a lavalamp instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for an lava lamp but bought Hawaiian Pizza instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for Hawaiian Pizza but bought a ticket to Hawaii instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a ticket to Hawaii but bought a cruise to Alaska instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a cruise to Alaska and bought a ice cube tray instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a ride in a balloon and ended up buying a fifth of scotch (because I am scared to death of heights)


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for scotch but bought dramamine instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

No, you went shopping for a ice cube tray..............The game is continue with what the last person bought.


----------



## LadyCook61

JustMeToo said:


> No, you went shopping for a ice cube tray..............The game is continue with what the last person bought.


 
no she is right, I had hot air balloon and then I saw your post , then I deleted mine.


----------



## JustMeToo

Lady, I don't think Callisto is playing the game right.

The last think was ice cube tray.........


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sorry. There was an accident in front of my house, had to call the police.

I went shopping for an ice cube tray and bought a bag of ice instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping shopping for a bag of ice and bought a tea pot instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a tea pot but bought a potted plant instead.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a potted plant and bought a pack of seeds instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a pack of seeds but bought a 12-pack of Diet Cherry Coke instead.

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a 12 pack of diet cherry coke and bought a rootbeer float instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a root beer float and bought a vanilla shake instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a vanilla shake and bought a blender instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a blender and bought a food processor instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a food processor but bought a word processor instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a word processor but bought a camera instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a camera and bought a web cam instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a web cam and bought a full face mask instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a full face mask and bought some make-up instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for some make up but bought some hand cream instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for hand cream but bought powder instead.


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for powder but bought perfume instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for perfume but bought a Tim McGraw CD instead.


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for Tim Mcgraw and bought a Tiny TIm CD instead


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> Went shopping for Tim Mcgraw and bought a Tiny TIm CD instead


 not the tiptoe thru the tulip guy ! ?


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a Tiny Tim CD and bought a poster of Miss Julie instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a poster of Miss Julie and bought a Twilight Book instead


----------



## lifesaver

Hey this is fun......

I went shopping for a twilight book and bought a home alone dvd instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a Home Alone DVD but bought a CSI:New York DVD set instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a CSI:New York DVD set but bought a New York style cheesecake instead.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a new york style cheesecake but bought a red velvet cake instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a red velvet cake but bought a loaf of pumpernickel bread instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a loaf of pumpernickle and bought a tire pump instead.


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a tire pump and bought a sump pump instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a sump pump and bought open toe pumps instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a sump pump and ordered a Port-a-Potty instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Jinx ~ 

Okay ~ I went shopping for open toed pumps and bought boots instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for boots and bought a saddle instead.


----------



## radhuni

I went shopping for saddle and bought a  sandal instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a pair of sandals and came out with flip-flops.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy flip-flops but bought a floppy disk instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a computer, but I bought a flash disk instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a flying disk but bought an UFO instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a UFO but bought a plane instead.


----------



## middie

I went to buy a plane but got a goodyear blimp instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a goodyear blimp but bought helium instead


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for helium but bought balloons instead


----------



## middie

Went to by balloons byt got balloon animals instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy balloon animals, but I came out with a real clown.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a clown but bought a Volkswagen instead.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I went to buy a real clown but bought a stuffed dog instead


----------



## middie

I went to buy a stuffed dog but got a stuffed burrito instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a stuffed burrito and bought a tacotime instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy Tacotime, but I came out with a cab driver eating Burger King.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for Burger King but bought a queen bee instead.

Barbara


----------



## middie

Went shopping for a queen bee but got a bee sting instead


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for a bee sting, but got a cute avatar instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a cute avatar and bought a Darth Vader mask instead.


----------



## quicksilver

(That must be a "picture this" moment, laurie! HA!)

Went for a Darth Vader mask, but brought home Pee Wee Herman's dog instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for Pee Wee Herman's dog, but came home with the Little Rascals' Petie, instead.

_I think that was his name_


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for Little Rascals Petey, but came home with a Saint Bernard instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a St Bernard and came back with a Pekingnese instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a Pekingnese, but I decided to get a hot dog with mustard, istead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a hot dog and mustard instead I bought restaurant on wheels (roach coach).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a roach coach and bought a Beatle Bug instead


----------



## PieSusan

I went shopping for a Beatle Bug and came home with a SAAB.


----------



## quicksilver

went shopping for a Saab, bought a shiskabob instead


----------



## miniman

went shopping for a shishkabob and came home with a burger instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a burger and came home with a burglar instead


----------



## quicksilver

HA, HA!

I'll turn in that burglar and get one salad with bulgar


----------



## LPBeier

Good save there Quicksilver!  So glad you are back!

I went shopping for a salad with bulgar but came home with buckwheat pancakes instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shoping for buckwheat pancakes and bought a Little Rascals movie instead!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went looking for a Little Rascals movie, but I came home with The Three Stooges.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a Three Stooges video but bought three sturgeons instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for three sturgeons, but I came across three surgeons.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a surgeon but bought a book on homeopathic healing instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went looking for homeopathic healing, but I bought an indoor herb garden, instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an herb garden but bought a Peaches and Herb CD instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a Peaches -n- Herb CD, but I bought some Peaches -n- cream body wash, instead.


----------



## middie

Went shopping for peaches and cream body wash and just got the peaches instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for peaches and got sherbet instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for sherbet and bought an ice cream maker instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for ice cream maker and bought  popcorn popper instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a popcorn popper and bought a cotton candy maker instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a cotton candy machine and bought an amusement park instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for an amusement park but bought a private island instead.


----------



## middie

I went to buy a private Island (I'll keep that too), and bought a Long Island iced tea instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a Long Island Iced Tea but bought a tea bag instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a tea bag but bought a sand bag instead.


----------



## middie

I went to but tea bags but got a tea pot instead


----------



## Barbara L

Since I've already done tea pot, I'll go with the first one!

I went shopping for a sand bag but bought a sand castle instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a sand castle, but bought a chess set instead.


----------



## middie

I went shopping for a chess set but got a chinese checkerboard instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for chinese checkers and bought chinese food instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy chinese food, but I bought Mexican food instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for Mexican food but  bought a villa instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a villa and bought vanilla instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for vanilla but bought chocolate instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for chocolate and bought mocha instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for mocha and got expresso instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for espresso and bought hot chocolate with the skin on top instead............


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for hot chocolate and bought a chocolate milkshake instead.


----------



## middie

Went shopping for chocolate milkshakes but got peanut butter ones instead


----------



## quicksilver

Went for peanut butter whatever and got early tapped maple syrup instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for maple syrup but bought pancakes instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for pancakes and bought a wafflemaker instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a wafflemaker and bought some waffles instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for waffles and bought crepes instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for crepes, but decided to buy a stack of pancakes.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a stack of pancakes but bought french toast instead


----------



## middie

I went shopping for French Toast and got a French Baquette instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for French Baquette and got pumpernickel instead.


----------



## middie

Went shopping for Pumpernickel and got the dip instead


----------



## miniman

Went shopping for dip but came home with a swimming pool instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a swimming pool but came home with a bird bath instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a bird bath but bought a parakeet instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a parakeet but bought a parrot instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a parrot but bought some crackers instead


----------



## middie

Went to buy some crackers and got some cookies instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for cookies but bought bubble gum instead


----------



## middie

Went shopping for bubble gum but got bubble bath stuff instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for bubble bath but bought shampoo instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

went shopping for shampoo but bought conditioner instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for conditioner but bought a haircut instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a haircut but bought a wig instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to shopping for a place that sells a lovley wig, but came home with a dust mop instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for a dust mop but came home with a maid instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a maid and came home with butler instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went looking for a reputable butler, but came home with the landscaper instead.


----------



## suziquzie

I went shopping for a landscaper, but bought a pool boy instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I was looking for a cute pool boy, but decided to drop $20 on a game of pool.


----------



## suziquzie

I went looking for a $20 game of pool, but i decided to just buy the whole table instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a pool table and bought a card table instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a card table and bought a dining room table instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a dining room table and bought some dinner instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for dinner but bought a theater ticket instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a theater ticket and bought a DVD instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a dvd and bought a tv instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a TV and bought an IPOD instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a IPod and bought some seed pods instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went looking for an IPOD, but bought a DVD player instead.


----------



## deelady

oops you missed the last one vanilla bean!

I went to buy some seed pods and bought waxed fruit instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy some waxed fruit but bought some sealing wax instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy some sealing wax and bought a ceiling fan instead

_Sorry, about that.  that seems to happen a lot, that i miss the first post on a new page._


----------



## deelady

I went to buy some sealing wax and bought some scotch tape instead


----------



## deelady

no worries happens to all of us! 

I went to buy a ceiling fan and bought a swimming pool instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a swimming pool but bought a pool filter instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a pool filter, but bought a pool table instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

deelady said:


> no worries happens to all of us!
> 
> I went to buy a ceiling fan and bought a swimming pool instead



hahahahaha - I hate when that happens!

I went to buy a pool filter and bought a hepa filter instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a hepa filter, but my car needed me to buy an oil filter instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went to buy an oil filter but bought Canola oil instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy Canola oil, but my tummy prefers olive oil instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went to buy some olive oil but bought kalamata olives instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy some Kalamata olives but I bought some Feta cheese instead.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went to buy some feta cheese and bought a Greek salad instead


----------



## deelady

I went to buy a greek salad and bought a kebab instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a kebab, but just bought some skewers.


----------



## kitchenelf

I went to buy a chef salad and brought Curtis Stone home instead


----------



## Barbara L

kitchenelf said:


> I went to buy a chef salad and brought Curtis Stone home instead


Where did the chef salad come from?!  Skewers was a tough one!

Barbara


----------



## deelady

lol I was just going to ask the same thing! 

I think she just wanted an excuse to bring Curtis Stone home!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I had chef salad in there to greek salad, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## deelady

ooooh ok.....so she's NOT losing it! LOL thanks for clearing that up Vanilla Bean!  j/k KE!!

I went to the store to buy a skewer and bought a sword instead


----------



## pdswife

went to the store to buy a sword but got a stone instead


----------



## deelady

went to the store to buy a stone and bought a diamond ring instead


----------



## Barbara L

Went to buy a stone but bought kidney beans instead.

(This one hits a little too close to home right now, with my kidney stones!)

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy kidney beans, but I came home with chick peas instead.


----------



## Myop

I went to the store to buy chick peas but bought a crock pot instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a crock pot but bought cat toys instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for cat toys but bought doggie jerky instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for doggie jerky but got dog bed instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for doggie bed, but bought girl scout cookies instead


----------



## LadyCook61

Went shopping for girl scout cookies but bought  chocolate muffin instead.


----------



## quicksilver

You don't make your own? Tisk!

Went for muffin, but bought ribs instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I do make my own .  We're playing a game aren't we? 

I went shopping for ribs but bought a cow instead.


----------



## quicksilver

LOL! Just kidding LC  {{{HUG}}}

Went for the heffer and bought labstas instead


----------



## LadyCook61

Went for the labstas but  bought  an aquarium instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for aquarium, but bought ticket to aquarium instead


----------



## LadyCook61

shopped for a ticket to aquarium but bought a ticket to Hawaii


----------



## quicksilver

_Hawaii - drool!!!!!!_

Went for Hawiian ticket but bought a grass skirt instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a grass skirt but decided to buy sombrero instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for a sombrero but bought a tire swing instead


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for a tire swing instead and bought a tire iron instead


sometimes... I have a really hard time figuring out what the two items have in common..anyone else?  Isn't the point of the game to buy and item that is close to the first item in someway or another?


----------



## quicksilver

grass skirt/sombrero/tire swing = fun things - no?

Went for tire iron, but bought a cast iron skillet instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for cs skillet but bought dutch oven instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> Went shopping for a tire swing instead and bought a tire iron instead
> 
> 
> sometimes... I have a really hard time figuring out what the two items have in common..anyone else? Isn't the point of the game to buy and item that is close to the first item in someway or another?


 
I have no idea


----------



## quicksilver

Me too/neither/whatever

No dutch oven so I bought a pizza oven instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went to buy a pizza oven but a bread maker instead


----------



## quicksilver

_a bread maker instead _(Lifesaver, is that the breathing kind, or machine)
If it breaths, send them over here. GrantsKat and I can't make bread for the life of us down here.

Anyway, I went for a bread maker but bought a rottisiere instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a rotiserie but bought a smoker instead


----------



## quicksilver

Went for a smoker and got a (nonsmoker instead)(Just kidding!)
firepit instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a firepit but bought a fire extinguisher instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for a fire extinguisher and bought a smoke detector instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a smoke detctor and bought some cigars instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for some cigars but suddenly remembered that I don't smoke and bought air freshener instead!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for air freshner and bought some hot bread instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for hot bread but bought cold butter instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for cold butter but bought sour cream instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for sour cream but bought baked potatoes instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went  shopping for baked potato but bought potato chips instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy potato chips but bought tortilla chips instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went to buy tortilla chips but bought pretzels instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy pretzels but I bought breadsticks instead


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for breadsticks but bought  red licorice instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for red licorice and bought Reese peanut  butter cups instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for Reeses but bought Goldberg's peanut chews instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for peanut chews and bought jelly beans instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for jelly beans but bought jelly goldfish instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for jelly goldfish and bought malted balls instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for malted balls but bought cheez doodle balls instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for cheeze doodles and got kit kat bars instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for a kit kat bar and came home with a live kit cat


----------



## LadyCook61

went for a live kit cat and came home with the live kit cat  LOL


----------



## quicksilver

Yes you did and looks sweeter than a kit kat


----------



## LadyCook61

quicksilver said:


> Yes you did and looks sweeter than a kit kat


 
aww thanks ! 

went for live kit cat and bought a whirley bird instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for a whirley bird and bought a whirlygig instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for a whirleygig and got a windmill instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for a windmill and bought a waterfall instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for a waterfall and bought a boat instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for a boat (the bathtub kind) and bought a rubber ducky instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for a rubber ducky and got real pet duck instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Oh they are nasty dirty, but great guard dogs

Went for real (live duck) and got chinese peking duck instead


----------



## LadyCook61

poor duckie  
went for chinese peking duck and got tofu instead


----------



## quicksilver

don't do tofu so I bought wonton skins instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for wonon skins but bought puff pastry instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for puff pasty dough and bought filo instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for filo but  bought pie instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for pie but bought pizza instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for pizza and ate it all lol and then came home with stromboli


----------



## quicksilver

Went for stromboli and bought rice pie instead

(what happened to the 5 things thread?)


----------



## LadyCook61

quicksilver said:


> Went for stromboli and bought rice pie instead
> 
> (what happened to the 5 things thread?)


 
I don't know.


----------



## quicksilver

Your turn


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for rice pie and bought pie a la mode.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for pie al la mode and bought cinnamin bun instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for cinnamon bun and bought Taylor Ham on a roll instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Why didn't you buy 2? You know how I NEED them. You tease

I went for Taylor Ham on a roll with ketchup and bought 2


----------



## LadyCook61

LOL  I went for Taylor Ham and bought 4 , 2 for you and 2 for me .


----------



## quicksilver

Went for Taylor Ham with LC, and wound up with a dozen White Castle sliders
(Oh God, I'm dying here, driving myself crazy!)


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for sliders and bought  enchiladas instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for enchiladas and bought chimichungas instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for chimis and bought tacos instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy tacos, but picked up Gyros instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

went for gyros but got greek salad instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

went to get a greek salad, but I got a taco salad instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for taco salad but got warm bacon spinach salad instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for b and s salad and got filet mignon instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to get a filet mignon but got a Prime Rib instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for filet mignon and got hot dogs instead LOL!


----------



## quicksilver

Anybody?


----------



## LadyCook61

went for hot dogs but got hamburger instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for burgers but bought rotisserie chicken instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy rotisserie chicken but bought a rotisserie grill instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a rotisserie grill but bought a cooktop instead


----------



## middie

Went to buy a cooktop and got a new top instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a top but bought a salad spinner instead


----------



## middie

went shopping for a salad spinner but got a sit n spin instead


----------



## pdswife

oh how I wanted a sit n spin!

I went shopping for a sin n spin but bought a Pinball instead (sorry..couldn't think of anything)


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a pinball but bought a wizard instead!

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

I went for a wizard and bought wizard air freshener instead. POOF!


----------



## LadyCook61

went for air freshener and got a deodorant instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for deodorant, but (got thrown out instead! HA!)

went for deodorant but bought shoe polish instead


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for shoe polish but bought silver polish instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

went for silver polish but bought a gold bracelet instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a gold bracelet, but I bought Gold Bond Medicated cream instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for medicated cream but bought cough mixture instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for cough mixture but bought Allegra instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for allegra but bought prozac instead ! LOL


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for Prozac but bought a protein bar instead.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a protein bar but bought a monkey instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a monkey but bought a banana instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a banana but bought ice cream sundae instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Oh yum. My fav is DQ, but none around here.

I went shopping for ice cream sundae, but came back Monday HA!


I went shopping for ice cream sundae, and bought sherbet instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for sherbet but bought a snow plow instead .


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for snowplow, but bought water skis instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a snow plow but instead bought snow chains


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping to buy water skis and bought a lawn mower instead


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for a lawnmover, but hired a landscaper instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a landscaper and bought a goat instead.


----------



## quicksilver

:+}}!!! 

Went shoppinjg for a goat but bought provolone instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for provolone but bought Cheddar instead


----------



## quicksilver

went shopping for cheddar but bought grill cheese sandwich instead


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for grilled cheese sandwich and bought a p and J sandwhich instead


----------



## quicksilver

Went for a p & j sandwich, but bought gas instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for gas but bought a brotform instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a brotform but instead bought a roll of beef salami


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for beef salami and bought a ham instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a roll of beef salami and bought a milk shake instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a ham but instead bought a pork roast


----------



## pdswife

went shopping for a pork roast but bought pigs in a blanket instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for pigs in a blanket and bought a cheeseburger instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a cheese burger and instead bought french fries


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for french fries and bought onion rings instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for onion rings and bought diamond rings instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for diamond rings and bought a tennis braclet instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a tennis braclet and bought tennis shoes instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for tennis shoes but bought running shoes instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for running shoes and instead bought dog bones instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for dog bones and bought cat toys instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for cat toys but bought a toybox instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a toybox but bought a kite instead


----------



## quicksilver

Went to buy a kite but bought a remote control boat instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went to buy remote control boat but bought a ticket to Italy


----------



## quicksilver

went to buy a ticket to Italy, but bought a movie ticket instead


----------



## LuvToCook

I went to the store to buy a tory, but got a puppy instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went to get a puppy but got a kitten instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went for a kittie and bought a parrot instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for a parrot but got a t shirt instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for a T-shirt but bought blue jeans instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for blue jeans but got swimsuit instead.


----------



## quicksilver

I went for a swimsuit and laughed myself sick, so I bought overalls instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for overalls but bought spandex instead


----------



## quicksilver

Lucky you !

Went for spandex and laughed myself sick, so I bought a moomoo instead


----------



## LadyCook61

LOL I would never wear spandex . 
went for a muumuu and kept it lol and bought flip flops too


----------



## quicksilver

I went for flipflops but bought a straw hat instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for a straw hat but bought a baseball cap instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for a ball cap, but got a haircut instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a haircut but bought a pair of scissors instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for scissors and bought perm instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for a perm, but thought I'd look like little orphan Annie, so I bought a face mask instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went for a face mask but bought a day at the spa instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a day at the spa but bought bubble bath instead.

[Much cheaper!  lol]

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for bubble bath but bought blowing bubbles instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for blowing bubbles but bought a snow blower instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Ha ha, I could have used that one last week, Barbara!

I went to buy a snow blower but bought a row boat instead (if you lived here you would understand).


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a rowboat but bought a rowing machine instead.

[Thought I would save the rowboat for you Laurie!]

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Barbara, it is almost deep enough out there!

I went shopping for a rowing machine but bought a snow cone machine instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a snow cone machine but bought some orange traffic cones instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

LOL!!!!!!

I went shopping for orange traffic cones and came home with a traffic ticket instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a traffic ticket and instead came home with the judge's gavel


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a judge's gavel and brought home a bail bond


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a bail bond and brought home James Bond instead


----------



## LPBeier

Oooooo, I think I'll just keep James, someone else will have to carry on!


----------



## quicksilver

>})

Crazy Lady!

Went to B.C. for James, but bought a bus ticket for the border instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a bus ticket to the border and bought a plane ticket to Mexico instead!


----------



## deelady

I went to buy a plane tkt to Mexico and bought a taco instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a taco and bought a bell instead.


----------



## deelady

LOL that was a good one Laurie! 

I went shopping for a bell and bought a gong instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a bell but bought "The Clapper" instead!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  That was a good one!

I went shopping for a gong but bought a Gong Show DVD instead.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

it was a good one Barbara! 
I went shopping for a gong show DVD and bought a Briney Spears video instead...(GONG!!!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara the clapper was a good one.  I forgot all about those!

I went shopping for a Britney Spears video but couldn't find any so I bought a National Enquirer instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for the National Enquirer, then got my brains back and bought sheet music for The National Anthem instead!

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for sheet music for the national anthem and instead bought a pet fish.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a pet fish and bought a pint of ice cream instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for ice cream but bought De Icer for the driveway instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for de icer but bought dry gas instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went for dry gas and bought regular gas instead.


----------



## quicksilver

went for gas but bought a powerball ticket instead


----------



## Myop

went to buy a powerball ticket but bought a hammer instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a hammber but bought a bag of nails instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a bag of nails but bought a pound of coffee instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for  a lb of coffee but bought a coffee grinder instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a coffee grinder and bought a purse instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a purse but bought shoes instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for shoes and bought a pair of jeans instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for jeans but bought longjohns instead


----------



## quicksilver

went for long johns but bought short shorts instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for short shorts (never going to happen) and bought the movie Short Circuit instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went shopping for Short Circuit but bought Short Ribs instead


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for short ribs and bought a rib roast instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for short ribs but instead bought a bible


----------



## quicksilver

Liversaver, see if you can do related items.....

I went to buy a bible, but bought a prayer book instead


----------



## lifesaver

ok, sorry


----------



## quicksilver

'so kay. Next?


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a prayer book but got a music book instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Went shopping for a music book, but took singing lessons instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for signing lessons but bought a reverb machine to make my voice sound good.


----------



## quicksilver

went for a reverb machine and bought an amp instead

Glad you're back


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy an amp, but I bought a microphone instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a microphone and bought an Iphone instead!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy an Iphone, but I bought a cell phone instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a cell phone and bought cellulite cream instead.


----------



## deelady

lol good one!!

I went shopping for cellulite cream and bought a tummy tuck instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a tummy tuck and bought TUMS instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for TUMS but bought ibuprofen instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for ibuprofen but went to the doctor instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a doctor but bought a nurse instead


----------



## LadyCook61

hope it wasn't an inflatable nurse LOL  
I went for a nurse but got Pepcid instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for Pepcid and came home with heartburn instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I acquired some heartburn, but I bought Mexican food instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went to buy some mexican food but instead i bought italian food.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for Italian food but came home with an Italian instead.  (LOL don't tell my husband!)


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for an italian and ordered inalian brats instead.


----------



## quicksilver

Italian brats?

Okay. I went for i.b.s and came home with italian sub instead.


----------



## lifesaver

Yes "Italian Brats" They are a sausage.

I went to buy an italian sub and bought italian meatballs instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for meatballs and brought home motza balls instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for motza balls but instead bought chocolate malt balls


----------



## LadyCook61

went for malted balls and kept them and bought jelly beans.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy jelly beans, but I came home with Garbanzo beans.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for Garbanzo beans and bought jumping beans instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for jumping beans but bought a trampoline instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a trampoline and bought Lady and the Tramp instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for Lady and the Tramp but bought an Epilady instead.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

I went shopping for and epilady and bought an antique straight-edge instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for an antique straight edge but bought a lawn edger instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a lawn edger but got a poster of Edge instead (U2 Guitarist).


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a poster of Edge but bought Edge shave gel instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for Edge shave gel and bought hair gel instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for hair gel but bought hair extensions instead.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for hair extensions but bought a hairdresser instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a hairdresser but bought curlers instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for curlers but bought a curling iron instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a curling iron, but bought scissors instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for scissors but bought band aids instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for band aids but bought a heating pad instead.


----------



## miniman

I went shopping for a heat pad but bought a hot water bottle instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a hot water bottle but bought  spring water instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for spring water but bought a waterfall instead ( boy was it hard to get  home!!!!)


----------



## Barbara L

LOL Trish!

I went shopping for a waterfall but bought some colorful fall leaves instead.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for colorful fall leaves but instead I wought the whole tree.


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS! I bought the whole tree............


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a tree but bought a bag of sand instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a bag of sand but bought a sand box instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a sand box but bought a beach instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for  a beach and kept the beach and bought a house to go on it.


----------



## bglc32

Went shopping for a house to go on the beach and and bought a yacht instead.


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a yacht but bought a tugboat instead


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a tugboat but bought a rubber duck instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a rubber duck but bought a turducken instead.

Barbara


----------



## Neeney

I went shopping for a turducken and bought a deep fryer instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a deep fryer but bought a deep-sea diving suit instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

went to buy a deep diving suit but bought a submarine instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a submarine but bought a marine instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a marine but bought a uniform instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a uniform but bought sweat shirt instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a sweatshirt but bought a bikini instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a bikini but bought a tent dress instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a tent dress but bought a tent instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a tent but bought a Circus instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a circus but bought a clown instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a clown but bought a pair of big shoes instead.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

went for big shoes but found my dad instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for quicksilver's dad (lol) but bought Old Spice instead.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for old spice but bought a water sprayer instead ( Cat just knocked it over off the table and it broke )


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a water sprayer but bought a water bed instead.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

Went shopping for a water bed but bought a heating pad instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a heating pad but bought a notepad instead.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

wnt shopping for a notepad but bought a wii,wii pad instead


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara L said:


> I went shopping for a water sprayer but bought a water bed instead.
> 
> Barbara


 
a waterbed would not last in my house with 6 cats and sharp claws.


----------



## bglc32

Mine neither, we have five dogs and two cats that fight all the time.  LOL


I went shopping for a wii, wii pad but bought a pillow instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a pillow and bought some bricks instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for some bricks but bought Legos instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for Legos, but I bought some pantyhose instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for pantyhose but bought knee highs instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for some knee highs, but bought some high top tennis shoes instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for high top tennis shoes but bought slouch socks instead


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for slouch socks but bought a room heater instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a room heater but bought an electric blanket instead


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for an electric blanket but bought a horse blanket instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a horse blanket but bought a quilt instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a quilt but I bought thread instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for thread but bought sewing needles instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to get sewing needles, but I bought a sewing machine instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went to buy a sewing machine but bought material instead


----------



## deelady

I went to the store to buy material and bought wood 2x4's instead


----------



## pdswife

I went to the store to buy 2x4s but bought a math book instead


----------



## deelady

I went to the store to buy a math book and bought a calculator instead!


----------



## pdswife

I went to buy a calculator and bought a computer instead


----------



## deelady

I went to the store to buy a computer and bought a robot instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a robot and bought a android instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for an android but bought a spaceship instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a spaceship but bought moonshoes instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for moon shoes but bought a space suit instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a space suit, but I picked up a bikini instead.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a bikini, but I picked up a beach ball instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a beach ball, but I bought a helicopter instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a helicopter, but I bought a plane ticket instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a plane ticket but i bought travel brochers instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for travel brochers, but I bought an AAA membership.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a AAA membership but bought alphabet soup instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy Alphabet soup, but I bought chicken noodle soup instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy chicken noodle soup but bought Penicillin instead.  (Yes, there is a connection!)

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

I went to buy Penicillin but bought a doctor instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a doctor but bought a pair of Doc Martens instead.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

I went to buy a pair of Doc Martens but bought a pair of Parakeets


----------



## bullseye

I went to buy a pair of Parakeets but bought a parachute, instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went to buy a parachute but bought a hot air balloon instead


----------



## bullseye

I went to buy a hot air balloon but bought a basket instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a basket but bought a picnic lunch instead


----------



## bullseye

I went shopping for a picnic lunch but bought a meadow instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a meadow but bought wild flowers instead


----------



## bullseye

I went shopping for wild flowers, but bought roses instead.


----------



## Erinny

I went shopping for roses but bought a trellis instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for roses but bought chocolate candy instead


----------



## Erinny

I went shopping for chocolate candy but instead I bought a Toyota.


----------



## bullseye

I went shopping for chocolate candy, but bought bittersweet chocolate instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for bittersweet chocolate but bought sugar instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for sugar but bought a bee hive instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a bee hive but bought some honey instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for some honey but bought lemon instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for some lemons but bought limes instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for some limes but bought Lemonade instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for lemonade but bought cherry-limeade instead


----------



## deelady

I went to buy cherry limade but got koolaid instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for kool-aid but bought a Moutain Dew instead.


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for Mountain Dew but bought Mountain spring air freshner instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for air freshener, but I bought laundry softener sheets instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for laundry softener sheets, but I bought a clothes line instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a clothes line , but I bought clothes pins instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for clothes pins but bought a Pin the Tail on the Donkey game instead.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

I went shopping for a pin the tail on the donkey game and bought a pin cushion instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a pin cushion but bought a set of couch cushions instead.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a set of couch cushions but bought a couch cover instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a couch cover, but I bought some lawn furniture instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for some lawn furniture but bought grass seed instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for some grass seed, but bought a swimming pool instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a swimming pool but bought a sponge instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a sponge, but I bought a stuffed Sponge Bob instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a stuffed sponge bob but bought a sponge bob video instead


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a SpongeBob video but bought a DVD cleaning kit instead.

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a DVD cleaning kit, but I bought a water hose instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a water hose, but I bought a watermelon instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a watermelon but bought a fruit stand instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a fruit stand but bought a Monopoly game instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a Monopoly game but bought a Yatzee game instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a Yahtzee game, but I bought a trip to Vegas instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a trip to vegas but bought a slot machine instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a slot machine but came home with a 
washing maching instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a washing machine but bought a wringer washer instead


----------



## pdswife

I went shopping for a wringer washer but bought a diamond ringer insteader


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a diamond wringer but bought a toothbrush instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a toothbrush but bought tooth paste instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for toothpaste but bought some false teeth instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for some false teeth but bought some falsies instead!  

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for some falsies but bought some pantaloons instead!


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for pantaloons but bought a pontoon instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a pontoon, but I bought a sail boat instead.


----------



## marigeorge

I went shopping for a sail boat but brought a para-sailor instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a para-sailor and bought a parachute instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a parachute but I bought a pair of shoes instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for shoes but bought socks instead


----------



## pdswife

Went shopping for socks but bought a puppet instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a puppet but bought a doll instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a doll, but I bought an Easy-Bake Oven.  

_Remember them?  I'm dating myself! _


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for an easy bake oven but bought a cake mix instead


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a cake mix but bought a cement mixer instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a cement mixer but I bought some styrofoam blocks instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for styrofoam blocks but bought cynder blocks instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for cinder blocks but bought a bean bag chair instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a bean bag chair but bought a body pillow instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a body pillow, but I got some body wash instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for some body wash, but bought a mud bath instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a mud bath, but I bought a mud pie instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a mud pie but bought a pie chart instead.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a pie chart but bought an eraser instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for an eraser but bought a pen instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a pen but bought a paper weight instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a paper weight but bought a hammer instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a hammber but bought a toothpick instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a toothpick but bought a ice pick instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for an ice pick but bought a ice cream instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for an ice cream but bought an icicle instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a icicle and bought a squirt gun instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a squirt gun but bought a pistol instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a pistol and bought bullets instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for bullets but bought biscuits instead


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for biscuits but bought a pizza instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a pizza and bought hot wings instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for hot wings but bought a pigeon instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a pigeon and bought love birds instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for love birds but bought two vultures instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for vultures but bought poison instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for poison and bought a rat instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a rat but bought a raft instead and then sailed myself back home.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a raft and bought a rowboat instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a rowboat but bought a yacht instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a yacht but bought a island instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy an island, but I bought a Pina Colada instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a Pina colada and bought a peanut instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a peanut but bought some peanut butter instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for some peanut butter but bought jelly instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for some jelly, but bought a bunch of jellyfish instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for jelly fish but bought sushi instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for sushi but bought gumbo instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for gumbo but bought gum drops instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for gum drops but bought rain drops instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for raindrops but bought a rain coat instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a rain coat but bought a coat of arms instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a coat of arms but bought a mermaid instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a mermaid but bought a mermaid video instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a mermaid videa and bought a DVD player instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a dvd player but bought vcr player instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a vcr player but I bought a football player instead.


----------



## lifesaver

bglc32, that's funny 

I went shopping for a football player but i bought a football instead


----------



## JustMeToo

She's a funny girl LOL

I went shopping for a football and bought a stadium instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a stadium but bought a party load of people instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a party load of people and bought a bigger house instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a bigger house but bought a mansion instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a mansion and bought Hugh Hefner instead.  Yikes.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for Hugh Hefner but bought Hugh Hefners shirt instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for hugh hefners shirt but bought a bathrobe instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a bathrobe but i bough bubble bath instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I went shopping for bubble bath and bought a hot tub instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a hot tub but bought a shower stall instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a shower stall but bought a horse stall instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a horse stall but bought some horse shoes instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for some horse shoes and bought some knee high stockings instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for some knee-hi's but I bought leg warmers instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for some leg warmers but bought leggo's instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for leggo's but bought a model instead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a model but bought a Modem instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a modem but bought a computer tower instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a model and bought Christie Brinkley instead


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for Christy Brinkley but bought Christy Brinkley's gogo boots instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for go-go boots, but I bought ski boots instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for ski boots but bought ski's instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy skiis, but I bought a ticket to Alaska instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy a ticket to Alaska but I bought a Baked Alaska instead.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

i went to buy a baked alaska but bought a baked potato instead


----------



## LPBeier

good one!

I went shopping for a baked potato and bought a couch instead (I admit it is a stretch)


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a stretch couch but bought, Hmmm! 2 couches instead.


----------



## LPBeier

No, I didn't mean the couch was stretched, I meant that the connection between the potato and the couch was weak.  I was thinking of "couch potato".

I went shopping for two couches and bought two broaches instead.


----------



## lifesaver

Sorry. I must have misunderstood


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for two broaches but bought a jewelry armoire instead.

Barbara


----------



## Nadacloo

I went shopping for a jewelry armoire, but I'm slightly dyslexic, so I bought jeweled armor instead!


----------



## Barbara L

Good one!

I went shopping for jeweled armor but bought CD jewel cases instead.

Barbara


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for a CD Jewel cases but bought a new piano instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a new piano but bought a tuba instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a tuba, but I bought a tube of toothpaste instead.


----------



## Myop

I went shopping for toothpaste but bought hot sauce instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for hot sauce, but I bought a hot toddy instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a hot toddy and bought a hot "teddy" instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a hot teddy but bought a Toothbrush instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a toothbrush and bought a scrubbing brush instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a scrubbing brush but bough a brillo pad instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a brillo pad and bought a mattress pad instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a mattress pad but I bought a heating pad instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a heating pad but bought an electric heater instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for an electricheater but bught an electric blanket instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for an electric blanket but bought a electric toaster instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for an electric toaster but bought a bread machine instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a bread machine but bought fresh made bread instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for fresh made bread and bought a freshly made bed instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a freshly made but but bought a bed of nails instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

We are on a roll there Barbara!

I went shopping for a bed of nails but bought box of snails instead.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!

I went shopping for a box of snails but bought melted garlic butter instead.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for melted garlic butter but bought clams instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for clams, but bought yams instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for yams but bought marshmallows instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for marshmallows but bought rice krispies intead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for rice krispies but bought milk instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for milk, but bought a cow farm instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a cow farm but bought a cow instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a cow but bought a side of beef instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a side a beef and bought a side of fries instead.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping for a side of fries but bought a side show instead


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a side show and bought a theater instead.


----------



## Robo410

I went shopping for a theatre but bought a Colosseum instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a Colosseum, but I bought a newspaper column instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a newspaper column, but bought a printing press instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a printing press, but I bought an iron instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an iron but bought a sharpening steel instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a sharpening steel but bought a sharpened No. 2 pencil instead.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a printing press and bought a cookie press instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a No. 2 pencil but bought a number stencil instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a number stencil but bought some stickers instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for stickers and bought a rain slicker (coat) instead!


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a rain slicker but bought Slick 50 (car oil additive) instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy Slick 50, but I bought dry gas instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for dry gas but bought Gas-X instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy Gas-X, but all i could find was Beano and bought that instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went to buy Beano but bought a beanbag chair instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a beanbag chair, and I bought can of baked beans instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for baked beans but filled up with gas instead (sorry, it's the painkillers!  LOL!!!)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I went shopping to buy gas but bought Beano instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for Beano but bought a beanstalk instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't we do this one awhile ago?

I went shopping for a beanstalk and bought a celery stalk instead


----------



## Barbara L

I guess when you need Beano you need it in double doses!  (That stuff works though!)

I went shopping for a celery stalk but bought the book The Celery Stalks at Midnight instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for "The Celery Stalks at Midnight" but bought the CD "Midnight at the Oasis" instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for the CD "Midnight at the Oasis" but bought a harem bracelet instead.

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a harem bracelet but bought a copy of Elvis Presley in Harum Scarum instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I was going to buy the Elvis Presley movie, but I bought a hound dog instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a hound dog but bought horehound candy instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy horehound candy, but I bought Slush Puppy instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a slush puppy and bought a hush puppy instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a hush puppy and bought a poodle puppy instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a poodle puppy but bought neon pom-poms instead.

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for neon pom-poms but bought some neon fish instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a neon fish and bought a can of tuna instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a can of tuna, but I bought a bag of Swedish Fish instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a bag of swedish fish and bought a swedish massage instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went looking for a swedish massage, but I bought stuff to make a recipe for swedish cabbage rolls, instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went looking for a recipie to make Swedish cabbage rolls, but instead I bought somme dinner rolls instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for dinner rolls and bought a carpet roll instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a carpet roll and bought a body bag instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a body bag but bought a tote-bag instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a tote-bag, but I bought a bag of potatoes instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a bag of potatoes but bought a bag of onions instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to bag of onions, but I ordered french onion soup from a local, take-out place instead.


----------



## bglc32

I went to get some french onion soup from my favorite local, take-out place, but I bought some onion seeds and a plane ticket to France instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for onion seed and tickets to France and bought a French Cafe instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a French Cafe and bought French bread instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for French Bread and bought a bread basket instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a bread basket, but I bought a bread box instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a bread box and ended up with a tool box instead


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a tool box and bought a toy box instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a toy box and ended up buying an Easy-Bake Oven (always wanted one of those as a kid!)


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a Easy bake oven and bought a birthday cake instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a birthday cake but bought birthday candles instead.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a birthday candles but bought Roman candles instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for Roman candles, but I bought Romano cheese instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for Romano Cheese and bought an Alfa Romeo instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for Alfa Romeo, but I bought the movie, Romeo and Juliet, instead.


----------



## LPBeier

good one!

I went shopping for a Romeo and Juliet CD and bought Shakespeare's complete works instead.  (I have 3 copies)


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for the movie Shakespears Greatest Works and bought a Wok instead


----------



## LPBeier

(Actually The complete works of Shakespeare is a book, I should have been clearer, but you did good Callisto!)

I went shopping for a wok and bought a treadmill instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a treadmill, but I bought a pepper mill instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a pepper mill and bought a wind mill instead.


----------



## Jikoni

I went shopping for a wind mill and bought a window cleaner instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for window Cleaner but bought shades instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for shades and bought shares in Microsoft instead (like that will happen!)


----------



## Loprraine

We were looking for bread baskets, and ended up with a circular and square mirrors for buffet tables.  Go figure.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a circular and square mirrors for buffet tables, but I bought a coffee table instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a coffee table and bought a tall soy chai latte instead.


----------



## JustMeToo

I went shopping for a tall soy chai latte and bought a glass of iced tea instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for Iced Tea but bought a Coffee maker instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a coffee maker but bought a coffee grinder for my spices instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a coffee grinder but bought a meat grinder instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

Since I have a meat grinder already , I bought a Barbeque grill instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a BBQ grill and bought a BBQ restaurant instead


----------



## bglc32

I went shopping for a barbeque restaurant but bought a barbie doll restaurant instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a Barbie doll, but I picked up a set of Matchbox cars instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for Matchbox cars but bought a Matchbox Twenty CD instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a match box twenty CD but bought a twentys video instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a twenties video but bought a twenties cd instead.


----------



## jabbur

I went shopping for shades and bought a sun hat instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for a sun hat but bought an umbrella instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for an umbrella but I bought a raincoat instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a raincoat and bought a snow suit instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a snow suit, but I bought a scarf instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a scarf but bought mittens instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for mittens, but I bought some slipper socks instead.


----------



## lifesaver

I went shopping for slipper socks but bought non-skid slippers instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for non-skid slippers but bought a house coat instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a housecoat  but  bought a  houseboat instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a house boat but bought a sail boat instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a sailboat but  bought a cruise instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a cruise but bought a cruise ship instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a cruise ship but bought a locomotive instead.


----------



## Cooksie

I went shopping for a locomotive but bought a conductor instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a conducter but bought a caboose instead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a caboose, but I picked up a Radio Flyer wagon instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a Radio Flyer Wagon and bought an FM Radio instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for an FM radio but bought the DVD movie "Radio" instead.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for the DVD "Radio" and bought radial tires instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for radial tires but bought a tire swing instead.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a tire swing but I bought a spare tire instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

went shopping for a spare tire but bought a year's worth of exercise at a fitness center to lose my spare tire . ;-)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to buy a year's worth of fitness at a local gym, but I had to buy crutches, because I broke my ankle the first night of aerobics.


----------



## SierraCook

I went shopping for a crutches but I bought a bamboo cane instead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went shopping for a bamboo cane, but I picked up some bamboo shoots instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for bamboo shoots but bought a bamboo steamer instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a bamboo streamer but bought a bamoo fishing pole instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a bamboo fishing pole but bought a fresh fish from the market instead.


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for fresh fish but bought an aquarium with live fish instead.


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a fresh fish from the market but bought an inflated fish instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for an aquarium of fish and bought a box of goldfish crackers instead (the big ones with cheese!).


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a box of goldfish crackers but bought cheezeets instead


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for cheezets but bought real cheddar cheese instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for real cheddar but bought blue cheese instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for blue cheese but bought a blue chair instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a blue chair and bought blue suede shoes instead.


----------



## 112inky

I went shopping for biue suede shoes but bought a gram of turmeric....


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a gram of turmeric but bought a gram of sea salt instead


----------



## 112inky

lifesaver said:


> i went shopping for a gram of turmeric but bought a gram of sea salt instead




I went to buy a gram sea salt but i bought a gram of chilly powder...


----------



## LadyCook61

I went shopping for a gram of sea salt but  bought a pound of hamburger meat instead.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a pound of ground beef but bought a pound cake instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a pound cake but bought a pound of flour instead.


----------



## 112inky

lifesaver said:


> i went shopping for a pound cake but bought a pound of flour instead.


  i went to shop to buy a pound of flour but instead bought a liter of oil...


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a liter of oil but i bought an oil lamp instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for an oil lamp but bought a neon sign instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a neon sign but a blabk light instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a black light but bought a little black dress instead.


----------



## Barbara L

I went shopping for a little black dress, looked in the mirror (lol), and bought a dress-maker's dummy instead.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a dress-makers dummy but bought a doll instead.


----------



## 112inky

iwent shopping to buy a oil lamp instead bought a gram of green peas


----------



## Callisto in NC

lifesaver said:


> i went shopping for a dress-makers dummy but bought a doll instead.


I went shopping for a doll but bought a dolly instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a dolly but bought a creeper instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a creeper but bought a rose bush instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a rose bush but bought cut roses instead


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for cut roses but bought daisies instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for daisys but bought a flower vas instead


----------



## LPBeier

I went shopping for a flower vase and bought a case of flour instead (hey what do you expect from a baker!  LOL!!!)


----------



## Callisto in NC

I went shopping for a case of flour but bought a case of beer instead


----------



## lifesaver

i went shopping for a case of beer but bought a pink elephant instead.


----------

